
How to make money as an indie app developer - ductionist
https://medium.com/user-camp/what-app-to-build-next-23ce2764ed6e
======
michaelthiessen
This is a great post on what to focus on if you're trying to make a cash-flow
business out of building apps.

I especially like the idea of not just looking for competitors, but trying to
figure out _why_ they are successful, and making sure that they don't have
some advantage that you can't replicate.

~~~
ductionist
Hey, glad you think so. I’ve definitely been lured into a niche where the
incumbents are only succeeding because of some external traffic source.
Sometimes it’s subtle - big paid app install campaigns can be hard to spot
from the sidelines.

